# Low budget how many texas rags do i need?



## huntingrules (Mar 17, 2009)

I have about 100 texas rag snows. I am willing to buy more rages but shells and full bodies are too rich for my blood. will i still do good with just rags? how many? technices? 
Thanks
Derek


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

as many as you can afford and try to get on the X


----------



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

about 1200 then you better be on the downwind side about 100 yards out of your spread getting shots before they flare.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## michigandakotan (Jan 21, 2009)

better yet dont buy rags and buy sillosocks


----------



## dougdoug (Mar 12, 2009)

ya them dont work to goog sillouetts would be alot better


----------



## if it flies it dies1 (Mar 22, 2008)

go to walmart or target and get a bunch of plastic bags and metal rods and go hunt Rags SUCK. good luck.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Watch the classified adds here, ebay, and the other waterfowl hunting sites. You can find some very good deals.


----------



## wyoduckman_06 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have 300 windtamer rags with fiberglass stakes. I will sale them for 125 you pay shipping.


----------



## sd5.0. (Mar 13, 2008)

shot 7 over 250 rags sunday morning, should of had many more but only had two guns.

you can kill birds over rags u just need to be on the X.

get an e'caller too.

dont expect to kill very many birds until the juvies get there.

Make your spread look realistic!!! dont try and make the spread look big by spacing them to far apart snows stay prettty close when there on the ground.

Dont buy crap!!!! when your only using 250 deeks you dont need all the kites, flags, reel wings, etc. I had one reel wing up and the birds were skirting the edges of the spread just out of range, took it down and they came right in over our heads.

good luck!


----------



## MNget'emclose (Feb 10, 2007)

decoyed for the first time this year and shot 28 in two hunts. two guys about 200 rags, homemade e-caller. not the huge kill totals some guys have but we had birds decoy us very well.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

wyoduckman_06 said:


> I have 300 windtamer rags with fiberglass stakes. I will sale them for 125 you pay shipping.


Selling them already?


----------



## Cranedeker (Sep 4, 2008)

Just pick your spots carefully...

I'm no expert (yet!) but I've had some pretty amazing piles of geese coming in on me just before dark on smaller sheetwater or tiny roosts. Just make sure to scout properly and then like some others have said, keep the dekes fairly tight and hide as close as you can, if possible, just slightly downwind.

I set up on a pasture roost last spring (hunting with just my Lab that night) and set up about 120 rags and a dozen floaters. It wasn't a huge spread, and it doesn't do a tonne of good without the dim light, but when that magic time came I had more geese in my lap than I knew what to do with. I wanted to watch the show a little longer but a nice flight slid straight over at fifteen yards so I had to try for a triple! (Got it by the way...  Same as it's always been, there's a difference between shooting geese and decoying geese. If you want some decoying shots you'll need to pick your spots carefully and keep your fingers crossed. These snows can be tough.

Off to South Sask next week for 2 weeks of pounding. LLLOOOONNNNGGG week ahead of me waiting!!! Good luck Boys!! :sniper:


----------



## Kansassnowgoosekiller (Feb 22, 2009)

i have 550 silhouettes (15 are outlaws) and 75 texas rags will sell all for $300.00 + shipping


----------



## Cranedeker (Sep 4, 2008)

Kansassnowgoosekiller said:


> i have 550 silhouettes (15 are outlaws) and 75 texas rags will sell all for $300.00 + shipping


That's a great deal! I'm personally going to stack up on Sillos over the next couple years, but that really is a great deal. I bet they sell within a week!

:withstupid:


----------

